# Presses



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if the higher quality or prices presses make it easier to risize the medium to large caliber rifle brass. I have the Breech lock challengre kit and it does not like to resize the 22-250 or the 270 but works wonders for the 223 any suggestions?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Check out your other post about stuck cases. I answered your press question there and asked a ton of questions to help fix your sizing problem. Please answer the questions and we can help you.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've been using RCBS Rock Chuckers for decades and have no problem sizing stuff like 7MM Mag, 338 Mag, 300 RUM, ect. The only issue was when I loaded RUM cases. The Rock Chucker was designed long before those super long cases existed, so the the frame was short enough it was a tight fit when seating bullets. I believe they have corrected this with the current offering, the Rock Chucker Supreme...

I know other presses and loading gear are good, but RCBS stuff works so well that I haven't used anything else for the last 25 years. The only non-RCBS thing I have are a couple Lee Auto Prime's. They work so well I see no good reason to replace them with RCBS's clone. Maybe if they break, but they are still working great after close to 20 years...


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I've avoided these reloading equipment threads because my thoughts usually echo those already posted. That's certainly true of the Terminator's last post. But I would like to add one point.

As far as I'm concerned quality loading equipment costs *NOTHING*. When you add the value of the added enjoyment to the cost savings per round (not even considering the difference in quality of those rounds) you will always end up with a net result of _at least_ no cost to you.

So if I could pass on one piece of advice,* aside from the need for ALL gunowners to join the NRA*, it would be to save your money a bit longer and buy the best equipment you can possibly afford.

You will continually be expanding your horizon as your experience and ability grows. Soon you'll be wanting to make your own brass, and you'll want a press like the above mentioned Rock Chucker when you start doing that.

There is a lot of good stuff out there, but if you spend your money on RCBS equipment you only have to spend it once.......and you'll never find yourself wishing you would have bought something else!

Not even after 4 decades of handloading. :wink:


----------

